# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Хочу спрсить.

## Aleks.KARF

Вопрос начет красок, купил модель Sd.Kfz.251/17 w/2cm Schwebelafette от DRAGON,как разобрася какие краски там нужны? Кроме Звездовских красок ничего нет в продаже.Интересуют камуфляжные цвета, с основными все ясно. Там Model master, а какие аналоги в звездовских красках?

И еще вопрос по поводу резиновых покрышек. Наблюдал следующую систему, модель БТР-70 (Звезда) комплектуется резиновыми покрышками, при контакте с пласмассой эта резина ее разъедала, после сборки от пластиковых ободов буквально потекли слезы. Всеми восемью ногами БТР прилипал ко всем поверхностям.
 Я собирал БМ Град от Алангера, там тоже резина, испугался что и у меня такое повторится, но оказалось напрасно, уже с год стоит и ничего.
Что это за резина такая агрессивная, кто-нибудь такое видел?

----------


## Казаков В.Ю.

> И еще вопрос по поводу резиновых покрышек. Наблюдал следующую систему, модель БТР-70 (Звезда) комплектуется резиновыми покрышками, при контакте с пласмассой эта резина ее разъедала, после сборки от пластиковых ободов буквально потекли слезы. Всеми восемью ногами БТР прилипал ко всем поверхностям.


Услышав от коллег про обозначенную проблему, я при постройке БТР-80 просто проложил между резиной и дисками фольгу :Wink:  и ничего, уже четвертый год стоит.

----------


## Pepelatz

Если жёлтый камуфляж, то звезда советует свои краски: охра, немецкий жёлто-оливковый, зелёный.
У коричневых цветов оттенок плавает во все стороны, иногда охра становиться светло-коричневым и наоборот. Советую смотреть рисунки в сети при окраске, чтобы вовремя поправить цвет.

----------


## Константин Чиркин

> Услышав от коллег про обозначенную проблему, я при постройке БТР-80 просто проложил между резиной и дисками фольгу и ничего, уже четвертый год стоит.


Я эти места прокрашивал несколько раз кисточкой и тоже ничего.

----------


## OKA

Трудности перевода? 



" Лунный автомобиль X-37B OTV "

https://www.zvezda.org.ru/catalog/sb...37b-otv_27131/ 

 :Confused:

----------

